# There she is!!



## Thorne (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't be the only one who've seen these.

There she is!! is a series of animation videos by the Korean ammalloc/SamBakZa. To be honest, they've been out for a while, but I watched all parts today and I swear I was close to tears. By far the most beautiful things I've seen in god-knows-how-long.

The animations can be found here:
Part 1
Part 2, Cake Dance
Part 3, Doki&Nabi
Part 4, Paradise
Part 5, Imagine

So yeah, what do you think of these?


----------



## Frosty~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Back when I saw the first one I thought it was sort of eh-ish, but the later ones are great, the last one especially. It's essentially a huge CMoA


----------

